# Profibus Treiber?



## RealJoe (27 März 2006)

Hallo,

wie greift ihr auf Profibus zu?
PC <-> SPS wenn Prodave nur für MPI ist?

Siemens CPU + CP-Karten (5611)


----------



## seeba (27 März 2006)

RealJoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie greift ihr auf Profibus zu?
> PC <-> SPS wenn Prodave nur für MPI ist?
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, ob libnodave PROFIBUS kann. Aber über den CP Treiber sollte es sicher gehen. AGLink von deltalogic wird es auch können.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 März 2006)

Stimmt. AGLink sollte es können, verwendet allerdings, wie libnodave auch, in diesem Falle die Siemenstreiberschnittstelle. Am besten mal die AGLink-Demo von http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm runterladen, mit AGLink_Config.EXE das Device 0 auf PC/CP einstellen und S7ONLINE auswählen. Es gibt dazu ein Beispiel, das sich AGLink_SPSTest.exe nennt. Dieses Programm baut zu allen gefundenen SPSen eine Verbindung auf (versucht es zumindest), sucht auf den SPSen den größten DB und liest diesen dann so schnell es geht. Das Ergebnis interessiert mich.


----------



## RealJoe (28 März 2006)

Konnte es nur auf die schnelle mit MPI testen.

Siemens CP5611 <-> Siemens PLC 413-1

> 5.22 Zugriffe/s

Zugriff auf einen DB mit 1000 DWs

Wo liegen die Werte denn allgemein im Schnitt?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 März 2006)

Es ging jetzt weniger um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern ob das Ganze mit Profibus funktioniert. Dort hat ja ProDave scheinbar die Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## RealJoe (28 März 2006)

Ach so,

habe leider gerade kein Profibus zur Hand 
Mal sehen ob ich das in den nächsten Tagen da mal irgendwie drankomme.
Ergebnisse poste ich dann mal.


----------

